# Lionel Engine Smoke Unit needed and how do you determine the age of a Lionel Set?



## meSz (Dec 18, 2013)

New to the site so apologies if this is posted in the wrong category. I am looking for a replacement smoke unit for a Lionel engine. I have no idea as to the part number or if they're even still available. I know it's one of the old pellet (aka pill) smoke units as there is a decal on the underside of the cab roof advising as to how to clean off the pellet white residue. I would like to replace with an original but need the part number for it and also as to where I can obtain one. 

I also understand that replacing one with a liquid smoke unit may be better?? If this is the case can you advise as to where I can obtain one? 

I also provided a picture of the engine to see if someone can tell me as to how I would go about determining when this was made. The book with the set has an offer in it that states on the order form that it must be received by 1939. 

Thanks in advance for the assistance!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site.

6110 is postwar, made 1950 & 51.
A little history on it,
http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_6110_loco.htm

A lot will tell you to get the liquid smoker, I will go and look if you can get an original.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A lot here use Jeff the Traintender for parts,

http://www.ttender.com/index.htm

I don't see one listed but give him a call, don't worry about bothering him Jeff likes to talk.

He might be able to help you out.
But if you buy I would suggest seeing if you need anything else to save on the shipping instead of getting it then seeing you need something else.

Jeff will set you up and is a good seller.

We have threads on fixing the old one or installing a new liquid one.
Sorry I don't have the time to look right now.
Maybe someone else will link them here for you to look at.

You might be able to fix the one you have.


----------



## meSz (Dec 18, 2013)

*Lionel Engine Smoke Unit needed*



big ed said:


> A lot here use Jeff the Traintender for parts,
> 
> http://www.ttender.com/index.htm
> 
> ...


Ed, 

Thanks for the history information on my engine and the lead on the replacing/fixing of the smoke unit. I sent Jeff an email, figured it would be better so I could send him a picture of the unit, and asked if he had the parts to fix it or worst case scenario a replacement unit. 

If anyone else knows how to fix a smoke unit please let me know. I will search on this site but would like to find information specific to my engine. 

Thanks again, 

Vince


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A lot of them were the same, we do have threads but I got to go now.

Early to bed and earlier to rise. 

Someone else should say something let the thread sit for a while.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That is a pill type unit, here's the Lionel 6110 Parts Diagram & Maintenance.

One of the pages is the 6110 Smoke Unit Parts


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Here is a picture of the parts you will need to convert the smoke unit to liquid. I buy them of e-bay from time to time because invariably any newly acquired post war locomotive will need one.

Plenty of instructions around to tell you how to proceed, but from my own experience I've found that extra shrink tubing is helpful and I no longer use the plastic cap provided (sometimes it melt slightly and instead of smoke coming out of the smokestack it comes out elsewhere.)

If you re-use the metal cover from the original unit just be sure the power feed to the heating element is well insulated from the cap.










8141-55K Liquid smoke kit

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TWO-2-Lione...d=100011&prg=8681&rk=1&rkt=5&sd=121225671383&


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Note that you only have to insulate one of the leads from the resistor, the other one connects to the frame anyway. 

One nice thing about the pill units is they don't need an off switch, you can run them dry with no ill effects.


----------



## meSz (Dec 18, 2013)

thanks for all the info and I have purchased a kit so I am good to go. Thanks again!


----------

